# Do you sniff your husbands boxers?



## Boogiemaster

Come on girls do you secretly sniff your men's boxers and do they get you aroused or do you say no way in hell am I sniffing them.

I know some men get turned on by sniffing their wife's knickers so is it the same with your husbands boxers? :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude

Well, my 2nd last date did my laundry for me and showed blatant interest (which I mistook as rudeness) so I reckon she's been sniffing my lovely scent for a few months


----------



## Hope1964

Why the fluck would I EVER do that?!?!


----------



## Hope1964

If my husband gets turned on by sniffing my knickers I hope to god he takes that secret to his grave. WTF?!


----------



## Coffee Amore

:rofl:


----------



## RandomDude

FrenchFry said:


>


That doesn't look like a serious "nooooooooooooo"

Is there something you'd like to confess FrenchFry?


----------



## wilderness

If this is a troll it's a funny one.


----------



## melw74

Gross


----------



## thunderstruck

Boogiemaster said:


> I know some men get turned on by sniffing their wife's knickers


From a dude...on the part above, F**K no.


----------



## Boogiemaster

It was a joke post due to the women's knickers post


----------



## Hope1964

Boogiemaster said:


> It was a joke post due to the women's knickers post


Delete this. I want to see who replies that yes, in fact, they DO like to sniff their hubbys shorts.


----------



## livnlearn

I hate when my husband and kids put things in the dirty laundry basket that have not been worn. If something looks clean sometimes I sniff it to avoid doing extra laundry. I get so pissed off (at myself)when I sniff a pair of my husbands boxers or underwear and get a big whiff of funky odor....like why in the he** didn't I just assume they were dirty.:banghead: 

so yeah, I sniff them..out of laziness..and they are definitely NOT a turn-on.


----------



## Amplexor

Mine does but they don't care for it and growl at her.


----------



## treyvion

Amplexor said:


> Mine does but they don't care for it and growl at her.


Yeah, lol!

Some of them do sniff for a mans crotch scent! And the ones who do it are serious horn dogs for their man.


----------



## hambone

livnlearn said:


> I hate when my husband and kids put things in the dirty laundry basket that have not been worn. If something looks clean sometimes I sniff it to avoid doing extra laundry. I get so pissed off (at myself)when I sniff a pair of my husbands boxers or underwear and get a big whiff of funky odor....like why in the he** didn't I just assume they were dirty.:banghead:
> 
> so yeah, I sniff them..out of laziness..and they are definitely NOT a turn-on.


When my oldest daughter was in her teens... she'd try on any number of outfits before deciding on which one to wear..

And, rather than hang them back up.. she'd just throw them in the dirty laundry so the maid would have to hang them up...

Maid didn't go for it... She just carried ALL the clothes... dirty and clean.. back into the daughters room and told her to hang them up...

Baby daughter never has done that.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Amplexor said:


> Mine does but they don't care for it and growl at her.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man

Amplexor said:


>



Slight threadjack here:

Now this^^^ is what I call a_ real_ dog!
Those are yours Amp?


----------



## arbitrator

*Personally, I'm not a big fan of this craze and I don't really think that either of my philandering XW's were either! 

That being said, I don't really know what's up with these recent "fabric sniffing threads!" But if a committed couple is largely into that kind of stuff and the other partner ain't exactly offended or put-off by it, then they should just go ahead and knock themselves out!

But they should just make damn good and sure that it ain't any third party's undergarments that are being used in the process, more especially in each others presence!*


----------



## Amplexor

Caribbean Man said:


> Now this^^^ is what I call a_ real_ dog!
> Those are yours Amp?


Yes, they are my Internet dogs.

Here's my Internet car.










I'd post a picture of my Internet penis too. but forum rules you know.


----------



## bagdon

These posts are hilarious!


----------



## Caribbean Man

Amplexor said:


> Yes, they are my Internet dogs.
> 
> Here's my Internet car.
> 
> I'd post a picture of my Internet penis too. but forum rules you know.


:lol:
LMAO.:rofl:
Merry Christmas to you and the other Mods man!


----------



## Starstarfish

Given the discussion on the thread that men can't help but leave "trackmarks" because of some magical combination of male anatomy and hair, yeah - I won't be sniffing anything any time soon.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Remember the movie Porkies? That woman sure loved the smell!


----------



## RandomDude

Amplexor said:


> Yes, they are my Internet dogs.
> 
> Here's my Internet car.
> 
> I'd post a picture of my Internet penis too. but forum rules you know.


:rofl:


----------



## OhGeesh

I Notice The Details said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


lol



Weird thread OP who does this lol


----------



## Unique Username




----------



## Thound

WorkingOnMe said:


> Remember the movie Porkies? That woman sure loved the smell!


Lassie?


----------



## I Notice The Details

WorkingOnMe said:


> Remember the movie Porkies? That woman sure loved the smell!


I believe it was Kim Cattrall who got really turned on by the smell in the men's locker room....that was one nice scene! Good call Working on Me and Thound!


----------



## hotsthrnmess

No. Just no.


----------



## southern wife

Boogiemaster said:


> no way in hell am I sniffing them.


:iagree:

But I will say, men and women have a different "aroma" down there. And Thank God ours is a nice scent!


----------



## Dollystanford




----------



## mablenc

No. I once did the sniff test to see if some boxer were dirty or clean as it was near but not in the clean clothes basket.  never again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellavista

Nope, not ever. No desire to, it is bad enough to have to pick them up to put in the wash. Anyway, my husband wears jocks, not boxers.


----------



## I Notice The Details

southern wife said:


> :iagree:
> 
> But I will say, men and women have a different "aroma" down there. And Thank God ours is a nice scent!


Exactly....the aroma of a healthy woman down there is very sexy. I don't think there is any equivalent to a sexy man smell down there......


----------



## Boogiemaster

So girls if you truly love your man this Christmas get him fanny juice for men. You'll know hell love it 
No aroma like it


----------



## over20

I love to smell his pillowcase and t-shirts..:awink:. he works midnights...


----------



## over20

Bellavista said:


> Nope, not ever. No desire to, it is bad enough to have to pick them up to put in the wash. Anyway, my husband wears jocks, not boxers.


My Dh wears boxers and I LOVE THEM!!:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------

